# My 100 and QT



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

These are some of the pictures that I've taken -


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

very nice!! Where did you get that driftwood?


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Big Al's driftwood -


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

hmm...i guess i should look harder next time i go....i can never find interesting shapes like that. Is that one of the pieces glued to slate?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No no, they have a loose bin with some nice bits in it..  Suzanne the tank really looks wonderful.. what is that small plant comming up?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great looking tank! Nice discus  Where did you get the background or is it the wall behind the tank,very cool looking.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've seen the background sold at BA.

Nice looking set-up Suzanne .

HTH


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks all - which small plants (which picture pls)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh i am sorry, the second last one.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Lotus - they're really easy and beautiful


----------



## BriGGs81 (May 8, 2006)

Yes, I liek that wood too! Unfortuantely at my big als all they have is mopani and its very chunky looking.. I'm desperately looking for some black or dark wood that is very branchy.. so hard to find to find though.. 

Like this..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I am soooooo with you Briggs. I wish we had access to wood like that.


----------



## BriGGs81 (May 8, 2006)

Well I've been trying very hard so i'll let you know if I find any! 

Funny thing is I can't even find any on ebay or aquabid.. it's that difficult to find for me!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

if you do let me know in this post here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=380


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

*blue diamond?*

just out of curiosity where did you get that beautiful green/blue discus, beautiful shape and feelers. been looking for a new addition for a while


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I locate my wood at the local lake. I take a walk around, keep my eyes to the ground and see what grabs me. But I am actually wanting something nice and branchy. Root is preferable.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

I tried breeding driftwood once, did all the research to get started. Turns out they are nothing but old dead trees!!! Who knew?!?!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

breeding driftwood is easy....takes a long time though. A few decades to get to the right size...then some culling and soaking in a lake for a few more years....finding it after the soaking is the tricky part...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I put two trees in a tank, and I can't get them to mate. I think I need more water changes. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Its is not a matter of simply putting two trees in a tank and waiting for them to do their own thing. Trees are shy. 

Trees like to become familiar with a potential mate and get to know them. Unfortunately trees of a dissimilar species will not usually succeed in a mate. So you have to ensure your trees are of the same species. 

The other problem is that trees seem to lack any sort of external sex characteristics that would make them easier to tell if you have indeed a pair that can produce offspring. If you have a pair of trees that won't mate, you may have a pair of males, or a pair of females. 

Also, it depends as well on the age of the tree you have in your tank. Young trees will not mate. Not until you have described in detail the birds and the bees. very old trees can't keep their leaves up and usually will not succeed in breeding. These older trees may also be providing driftwood for you at this point. 

Trees that are happy and conversing with one another will rustle their branches to their partner and their branches will intertwine. At this point their flowers will open and mating commences. Soon after you should see seeds and then happy little saplings growing at the feet of their parents. However, be warned that you may need to move the saplings to a location away from their parents. 
Trees occasionally will out compete their young and kill them off if they get annoyed. They do this by falling on them. 

So that is how you breed your trees in an aquarium.


----------

